# fun with packaging.



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

you may remember i came up with these fake products for display and storage.
locking tabs.


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow those look awesome!! Congrats on a great job!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's neat!!! I especially like the yellow/orange stripes!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

slotcardan your case work is Sweet and Neat!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...I'm no case worker either...zilla


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

some more tweaks,,, I'll work on it more tomorrow.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I love how everyone contributes to this hobby. I would have never thought of display boxes, but what you are doing is fascinating. Some of us can goop plastic, others can create model body shops still others can make rockets out of tiny motors. All together it makes for a very colorful and interesting hobby. Thank you for sharing this.

Old Blue


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Those are some cool boxes...like the graphic work!!! RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

old blue said:


> I love how everyone contributes to this hobby. I would have never thought of display boxes, but what you are doing is fascinating. Some of us can goop plastic, others can create model body shops still others can make rockets out of tiny motors. All together it makes for a very colorful and interesting hobby. Thank you for sharing this.
> 
> Old Blue


So true! This site rocks!!!


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

ok i have to admit this is a lot of fun.
de the decals for the car too hee hee, try and spot all the changes i made


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I like the bar code underneath!! Man, you got all the bases covered!! :lol:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

So waitaminnint... That "clear printable transparency film". What exactly is that? And what kind of printer do you use to turn this stuff out? I see in one shot there's an Epson Stylus CX3810. Are you really getting results like this on a basic all-in-one printer, or was the stuff just sitting on it for the picture?

Amazing stuff you have going on... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

A ways back I bought printable transparencies from Walmart, Rick. It was in the area with the computer paper, labels, and stationary. I've never tried printing on the stuff myself, as I bought it to replace windows on HO scale buildings. As I recall, it wasn't too expensive or I wouldn't have bought 'em. They're designed for printing stuff for overhead projectors (do you guys still use them?) :lol:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Yup I'm printing on that old Epson.

The transperacy film is from staples used on class room over head projectors.

The insert I'm printing on my HP laser printer for speed and also because I'm printing double sided. You can use different colored inserts.

The box I designed by hand in illustrator. I just drew up a box from scratch then started to think about how the inside should look. Made all the logos and line art as well.

Since I make those papercraft buildings it was pretty easy I have a few hours into the project over the last 4 days.

The hardest part is inverting the type because I'm printing on the backside of the clear film and looking through the front like a mirror.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

ok the box is done.

had to make a special car to fill it.
Built up the chassis to box specs.

special on left normal on right









special decal set (original on right)




























box


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!!! That's really sharp!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

both done


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice touch with the checkerd flag in the back...RM


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

1970's palette shift:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I like 70's colors!!! Extra cool that it kinda matches the car! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Well, now that I think of it, the avocado and harvest gold kitchen appliances kinda sucked. :freak:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

AMC Madator ??? Isn't it Spelled- "Matador" ?!


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Hee Hee guess it is  I was more interested in seeing the color look. Easy to fix


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Just like Hot Wheels "error cars", that typo just increased the value of that packaging!! :lol:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

hey i did better then AFX they called it a Ford Matador originally









Actually was good Ralph spotted it because was able to correct some other things i missed.

I didn't like some washout on some text and i want to try an off white insert instead of the yellow.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

more revision more 70s bling on the box.
I went with a Ivory insert the camera didn't pick it up too well but it is a light yellow paper that gives that muted 70s look, and sits in contrast with the pure white insert for the 80s box.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Sltdan, Awesome printing & packaging work for the cars! The manufacturers, sure could have used your great designs to promote their slotcars. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------

